# Arch Top Cabinet Jig



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Has anyone made their own jig. I saw an adjustable one that I liked at woodcraft, but would like to try and build it first. Any of you guys done this?


----------



## SBEAUD2238 (Jul 12, 2007)

what kind of jig??? Is this a top of a kitchen cab??


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Man this is an oldy...lol I forgot all about it

for shaping arches and cathedral tops on the door slabs and top rails. I think Im just going to have to break down and buy a set. Taking way too long doing them by hand individually. I just usually make almost every jig myself, but purchasing seems to be the best bet on this one. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4000


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Anybody seen or tried this setup?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Rebelwork said:


> Anybody seen or tried this setup?


14 year old post, link is dead...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I could care less about its age or if it's dead. I' m curious about a adjustable jig.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

BULLHART said:


> Has anyone made their own jig. I saw an adjustable one that I liked at woodcraft, but would like to try and build it first. Any of you guys done this?


I've never bought one. I've always made one out of plywood and attached hold down clamps to it to hold the rails. It helps to if you cover the top side with emery cloth. It helps keep the rails from slipping. Sometimes if I'm making a custom rail, especially if the door will be painted I will just screw the pattern to the rail.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

.I'm setup to make doors. I'm just curious about an "adjustable" jig mentioned..
S


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

So I take ot nobody knows anything about the jig? Perhaps something older that's been discontinued?


----------

